# Questions About Exporting pigeons from the USA.



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I get a lot of requests to export pigeons from the USA.
Is there a comprehensive set of rules and regulations for exporting pigeons to different countries available.
Is there anyone here, that exports pigeons, who would be willing to explain the requirements to me?
How much of a hassle is it?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

One thing's for sure exporting is way easier than importing to the US.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I imagine its different set of rules for each country.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

There are very differnt rules for each country impert and there are rules for the US on exporting birds and different birds have different rules. Then the rules change if you are ever planning on bring the birds back to the US. You anc search innporting/Exproting birds and get an idea of what hoop you have to jump.......It not fun but can be done.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I know any live animals leaving or coming into to the Country has to clear U.S. Customs,which can be a Pain at times and alot of red tape,and most of the time there is a import/export or excise tax also.


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

I get a lot of overseas requests as well... to put it in a nutshell, if you are not getting $500.00 or more per bird, it just is not worth the effort. Between health certs per bird ($35.00-$55.00), proper shipping crate (not your USPS cardboard box), A trip to your international airport (sometimes in the early AM hours), Inspection holdups etc... it just isn't wort it. For the racing pigeon guys who sell individual birds ( with diplomas and trophies) in the thousands of dollars , it is well worth it.
Vahe


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

When I exported a few birds to Taiwan, I used the services of Bob Roberson, http://www.okpigeon.com/. Shipping was actually no different for me as I simply collected the import fee ($90 per bird in my case) from the buyer and send Bob a postal money order with the birds and he took care of everything. I didnt sell my two birds for huge some of money, I was actually shocked that an oversea's flier wanted to import them to his country. Its not everyday that happens. 

But contact Bob, he will beable to give you a list of countries he han export to and tell you the associated cost per bird or in groups.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you all for your responses and a special thank you to Timber.
I talked to Bob Roberson and he ships to most of the countries I get requests to ship to.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

@keith....
can u find out,whether he also exports to india ?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Boneyrajan.k, I asked him abot India and he said he has tried shipping their twice and had trouble both times.
Bob Roberson's email address is:
[email protected]


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> Boneyrajan.k, I asked him abot India and he said he has tried shipping their twice and had trouble both times.
> Bob Roberson's email address is:
> [email protected]


Thanks a lot friend


----------



## mandylou (Oct 31, 2010)

How about Canada (Saskatchewan)? I go to your website frequently and I really wish I could buy some of your birds! I live really close to the border too, about an hour and a half, but not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Mandylou, yes Bob Roberson can export pigeons to Canada for me.
Please email me which pigeons you want.


----------



## richard1788 (Oct 4, 2016)

Pls tel me how can I buy pigeon racing to export to Philippines


----------



## richard1788 (Oct 4, 2016)

I want to buy pigeon for U.S to Philippines but how??


----------

